# Poland Cup football betting odds 23 Sept



## A_Skywalker (Sep 22, 2009)

23 Sep 12:45 Okocimski Brzesko v Arka Gdynia  5.00 3.60 1.57 +4  
23 Sep 13:00 Dolcan Zabki v Slask Wroclaw  4.00 3.40 1.80 +4  
23 Sep 13:00 GKS Tychy 71 v Jagiellonia Bialystok  7.00 3.90 1.40 +4  
23 Sep 13:00 Hetman Zamosc v Wisla Krakow  11.00 5.50 1.20 +4  
23 Sep 13:00 Olimpia Grudziadz v Odra Wodzislaw  5.50 3.60 1.53 +4  
23 Sep 13:00 Piast Kobylin v Cracovia Krakow  9.50 4.80 1.25 +4  
23 Sep 13:00 Polonia Slubice v Piast Gliwice  6.00 3.60 1.50 +4  
23 Sep 13:15 Bytovia II Bytow v Polonia Bytom  7.50 4.50 1.33 +4  
23 Sep 15:00 Pogon Szczecin v Polonia Warsaw  2.80 3.20 2.25 +4  
23 Sep 15:00 Widzew Lodz v Ruch Chorzow  2.62 3.20 2.40 +4  
23 Sep 17:15 Korona Kielce v GKS Belchatow  2.30 3.20 2.75 +4  
23 Sep 17:15 Zaglebie Sosnowiec v Gornik Zabrze  3.60 3.20 1.90


----------

